# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  osiječka roda - akcija 22.4.

## mamaja

cure iz osijeka i okolice,
ako želite saznati više o platnenim pelenama, njihovoj uporabi, o prednostima platnenih pelena za vaše dijete, okoliš i novčanik, o tome kako izgledaju moderne platnene pelene, te ako zelite saznati vise o rodi i akcijama, dobiti rodine letke i brosure velike dodjite u ovu subotu, 22.04.2006. od 9-13 sati, na Trg Ante Starčevića proslaviti Dan planete Zemlje.
na štandu ćemo prodavati i rodine majice za klince i odrasle, dugih i kratkih rukava  :D  

pridružite nam se!

----------


## mvolpe

juhu :D  vidimo se  :Love:

----------


## cokolina

ma odlicno! moram jos samo natjerati koju prijateljicu s bebacem da dodje, ako ne, uvalicu im koji letak, meni jos ne treba, ali se spremam i ucim, ucim...o pelenama za bebace!

----------


## apricot

dođi ti i bez prijateljica i bez beba...

----------


## sabaleta

Čekaj, kako sad bez beba? Ja svog manekena za pelene dovodim. Naravno, mislim na onog najmanjeg, da ne bi bilo zabune

----------


## ivarica

komentar se odnosio na cokolinu, naravno da su i bebe dobrodosle. i djeca   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

sabaleta i ostale cure, bebe su poželjne/obavezne/dobrodošle!
bez beba dolaze oni koji ih (još) nemaju   :Wink:

----------


## kinder

ja dolazim po sliku za avatar   :Wink:  , a usput vodim   i  manekena !

----------


## sabaleta

Uff, dobro je! (i obrišem znoj sa čela)

----------


## mamaja

pa nisi se valjda uplašila da ne smiješ povesti dijete?!
da ne vodamo klince na naše akcije, većine akcija ne bi ni bilo   :Smile:

----------


## sabaleta

Ma što ja znam. 
Dolazi vrhuška iz Kapital Sitija, možda mora biti _nemoj da je neko pisn`o_  :Laughing:

----------


## mamaja

ma ona ti je jedno umiljato stvorenje  :Heart:

----------


## sabaleta

Nego Legice, jeste li naručila lijepo vrijeme?

----------


## apricot

vrijeme: neriješeno...
pa kako nam Bog da...

----------


## saška

:Love:  
Ja i moja princeza platnenopelenašica vam šaljemo puse! Nadam se da ćemo se uskoro i vidjeti.

----------


## Janoccka

> ma ona ti je jedno umiljato stvorenje


O kome ti to   :Laughing:

----------


## dorotea24

Eh cure izgleda da će nas vrijeme jako lijepo poslužiti danas :D Ja ću se polako spremiti pa vam doći malo dosađivati na štand, a i nadam se da ću neke nove upoznati.

----------

